# The Attitude Cannabis Seeds Bank Sponsor The 2009 Cannabis Cup



## FruityBud (Oct 12, 2009)

The High Times Cannabis Cup is undoubtedly the highlight of the year for any cannabis aficionado, and in 2009 The Attitude Cannabis Seeds Bank is proudly sponsoring the event.  Running from the 22nd to the 26th of November the Cannabis Cup will see many celebrity speakers, musical acts, the latest gadgets and dozens of seminars offering information and advice to the hundreds of people that are planning to make the pilgrimage.

Kevin, the manager of The Attitude stated, "We are psyched to be sponsoring an event as prestigious as the High Times Cannabis Cup.  Weve attended the event many times and its always a blast; hopefully we can help to make this year the best yet."

The Attitude Cannabis Seeds Bank has only been running for three years but in that short time they have had an enormous impact on the cannabis seeds industry.  With their dedication to offering the widest range of seeds in the world with unparalleled customer service The Attitude have fast became the most well respected seeds retailer on the internet.

Sponsoring the Cannabis Cup will top off an already fantastic year for the Cannabis Seeds Bank who have spent the summer launching their newly redesigned website, which already sports well over 1000 different strains of cannabis seed (including many from previous cup winners such as Barneys Farm and TH Seeds) as well as a number of new and unique features.  The Attitude Cannabis Seeds Bank is planning to have a mind-blowing presence at the Cannabis Cup this year with a massive stall and hundreds of prizes and give-aways for everyone attending the event.

The Attitude Seedbank sells all seeds strictly for souvenir purposes or for storage and conservation in case the laws may change. Seeds sold by The Attitude may not be germinated in countries where it is not legal to do so.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/yj3fbtq*


----------

